# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  روانشناسی....روانپزشکی

## hamed_habibi

دوستان درامد رشته روانپزشکی چطوریاس؟روانشناسی چی؟

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

> دوستان درامد رشته روانپزشکی چطوریاس؟روانشناسی چی؟


شماقراربوددیگه تاپیک نزنی :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## hamed_habibi

واسه کسی میخوام انقد اصرار کرد که ...

----------


## heliaa

روانشناسی برای خانما جزو بیست شغل پردرامد سال پیشه


اما خب درامد روانپزشکی بیشتره

اگه توسط موسسه یا شرکتی جذب شید بهترین حالتشه

----------


## Team Sar Dadbin

روانشناس ها که هیچی !

ولی به روانپزشک میشه امیدوار بود !!

----------


## heliaa

اگه بین این دو رشته تردید دارید

روانپزشکی انتخاب بهتریه


چون روانشناسی ما از جهان فاصله زیادی گرفته و به سمت دینی شدن پیش میره

درست مثل فلسفه که کاملا با الاهیات  عجین شده

----------


## Team Sar Dadbin

> اگه بین این دو رشته تردید دارید
> 
> روانپزشکی انتخاب بهتریه
> 
> 
> چون روانشناسی ما از جهان فاصله زیادی گرفته و به سمت دینی شدن پیش میره
> 
> درست مثل فلسفه که کاملا با الاهیات  عجین شده


از نگر من روانشناسی رو "جز بالینی!" ببوسه بزار کنار !

بهتره !!

----------


## heliaa

> از نگر من روانشناسی رو "جز بالینی!" ببوسه بزار کنار !
> 
> بهتره !!


به خاطر غیر موفق بودن بچه های انسانی و ... رشته به اشتراک گذاشته شده

در مورد ادغام روانشناسی ها ! !! هم بحثه

ادغام!!!

----------


## Team Sar Dadbin

> چرا؟
> دلیل قانع کننده دارید؟


فکر کنم یه سریالی بنام "ساختمان پزشکان" رو دیده باشید !! :Yahoo (65):

----------


## Team Sar Dadbin

> به خاطر غیر موفق بودن بچه های انسانی و ... رشته به اشتراک گذاشته شده
> 
> در مورد ادغام روانشناسی ها ! !! هم بحثه
> 
> ادغام!!!


البته اقدام به ادغام! خودش چیزی است نزدیک به محال!

----------


## Team Sar Dadbin

> شما با روانشناسای معروف آشنا هستین؟ من اونا رو دیدم که میگم


همونقدر که دیوانه ی تاریخ و ادبیات و ارتش و... ام !

عاشق روانشناسی بویژه روانشناسی نظامی هستم!!

با بزرگانشم آشنام!!

ولی این رشته در ایران یتیمه!

گرنه شخصا عاشق رشته ی ادبیات بودم! ولی نرفتم!

----------


## heliaa

> البته اقدام به ادغام! خودش چیزی است نزدیک به محال!




اقدامشم جای بررسی داره :Yahoo (21): 

کلا به علت کمبود وقت از دانش اموزان عزیز خواهشمندیم که در هر سطر از صفحه ی دفتر خود به ترتیب و یا شایدم بی ترتیب!! علوم ریاضی املا فارسی... بنویسند


در پناه حق :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Team Sar Dadbin

> پس بد نیست ولی اینجا بهش توجه نمیشه


آری !

اگر مغزتو فراری بدی ! بسمت اروپا و آمریکای شمالی

شاید...!

----------


## heliaa

> پس بد نیست ولی اینجا بهش توجه نمیشه


اتفاقا بهش خیلی توجه میشه ولی برای پیشبرد منافع در جهتی خاص

----------


## Ali.psy

روانشناسی بالینی که تو ارشد دکتراس آره بعنوان روان درمانگر و مشاور خانواده وضع خوبی داره کاربلدم باشی وباسواد واطلاعات بالا چه بهتر...کاراگاه های اموزشی عمومی وتخصصی هم میزنی وضعت عالیه... الان یه روانشناس بود تو تهران هم حق ویزیتش بالاس وهم کارش درسته ومعروفه  دوره های رفتار شناسی ورفتار درمانی تو فرانسه دیده ولی روانپزشکی درامدش بيشتره چون بالاخره پزشکی دیگه با تجویز دارو ومراحل ازمایشاتی که انجام میده تورو درمان میکنه..با روانشناس هم همکاری مشترک دارن...

----------


## amiredge

روانپزشکی که باید بری پزشک عمومی بشی،بعد واسه تخصص انتخابش کنی.خیلی با روانشناسی فرق داره

----------


## Ali.psy

روانشناسی در ارشد گرایش بالینی به دو وزارتخونه تقسیم میشه وزارت علوم و وزارت بهداشت(دانشگاههای علوم پزشکی)که سطع وکیفیت علمی وزارت بهداشت بهتر از وزارت علومه و عملی تر یاد میگیری که یه ویژگی خوبه...رقابتم تو وزارت بهداشت فشرده وسخته :Yahoo (100):

----------


## hamed_habibi

ازلحاظ مالی چی مالی چی؟

----------

